# sound artsd problem...

## gentoo_usr

Seit einiger Zeit bekomm ich beim Systemstart in KDE eine Medlung,

"Information arts meldung

bla bla

device: default cant open for playback..( no such device or adress)

bla bal

"

mein Amarok geht nicht mehr ( kein Sound ), aber mit gxine hab ich noch sound..

wenn ich "alsamixer" ausführe sind dann nur die zwei "mic" zu sehen... 

Ich hab nach folgender Anleitung "alsa" installiert "http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml"

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

0a:06.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

```

mein lsmod

```

odule                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44624  0

snd_seq_device          9996  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            26144  0

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         256668  0

snd_pcm                63620  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42468  7 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i915                   23936  2

drm                    68372  3 i915

truecrypt             149380  0

acpi_cpufreq           10508  0

video                  19600  0

thermal                16796  0

processor              31976  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

button                 10128  0

acerhk                 23604  0

rfkill_input            7040  0

ipw3945                92448  0

soundcore               9568  1 snd

```

wenn ich "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" ausführe zeigt dmesg

```
pw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input3

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: SSDT 7F69186C, 01EA (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F69161C, 01CB (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: SSDT 7F691A56, 0089 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6917E7, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (45 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (55 C)

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input7

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -176454720 ns)

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown mode l for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

```

Wenn ich "aplay ktalkd.wav" in die Konsole eingebe kommt folgendes.

```

ALSA lib dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_plug_open

ALSA lib pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_plug_open is not defined inside [builtin]

aplay: main:564: audio open error: No such device or address

```

Ich hab wirklich schon einiges Durchsucht, aber ich komm nciht dahinter was das problem ist...

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

Erstmal, solange du arts nicht wirklich brauchst, würde ich es deaktivieren, es bringt einfach nichts und ist in der Tonne wohl besser aufgehoben (nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern auch die des KDE-Teams).

also falls der Fall eintritt das du es nicht brauchst:

vim /etc/make.conf und das arts UseFlag wegmachen oder gegebenenfalls -arts machen.

dasselbe mit /etc/portage/package.use bzw. /etc/portage/package.use/*

und dann emerge -aDN world

und dann, hast du vll vergessen das USE-Flag alsa einzubauen, bzw. oss, falls du diese Emulation von alsa eingebaut hast?

----------

## Vortex375

```
unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_plug_open
```

Ich würde mal die alsa-Pakete neuinstallieren. Das sind media-libs/alsa-lib, media-sound/alsa-headers, media-sound/alsa-utils und media-sound/alsa-tools (ggf. noch media-plugins/alsa-plugins).

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok.. Danke für die schnellen antworten..

hab das "arts" flag rausgenommen und "emerge -avuDN world"

Als ich die ganzen alsa sachen remerged hab, kam bei "alsa-plugins" folgende Meldung.

```

* Messages for package media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.14:

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2794:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-jack' '--disable-samplerate' '--disable-avcodec' '--disable-pulseaudio'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.14/temp/environment'.

```

wenn ich "alsaconf" und danach "alsamixer" eingebe, seh ich immer noch nicht alle soundkanäle, nur die mic´s!!

Ich kann mit der Fehlermeldung von oben nicht viel anfangen  !!! weiss jemand wie ich das prob löse ??[/code]

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Finswimmer

```
If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
```

Bitte mehr Output (50-70 Zeilen)

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok hier mal der etwas längere Post...

```
checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for ALSA... yes

checking for snd_pcm_ioplug_create in -lasound... no

configure: error: *** libasound has no external plugin SDK

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/work/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2794:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-avcodec' '--disable-jack' '--disable-samplerate' '--disable-pulseaudio' '--without-speex'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16:

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2794:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-avcodec' '--disable-jack' '--disable-samplerate' '--disable-pulseaudio' '--without-speex'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## gentoo_usr

also irgendwie komm ich damit nicht weiter.

Ich hab das "arts" flag aus der make.conf genommen und "emerge -avuDN world" durchgeführt. Danach hab ich "revdep-rebuild" durchgeführt. Dies scheitert jedoch daran, das beim update von "kdemultimedia-arts" eine Fehlermeldung kommt: kdelibs muss mit dem Flag "arts" kompiliert werden damit kdemultimedia-arts installiert werden kann. ALso hab ich kdelibs wieder mit dem USE-Flag arts emerged und "revdep-rebuild" ohne probleme durchgeführt. Nach dem Neustart kommt wieder die arts - Fehlermeldung. Ich hab mich jetzt also im Kreis gedreht.... Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich weiter vorgehen soll ???

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

Davor musst du kdemultimedia-arts deinstallieren, also erst kdelibs ohne arts, und dann kdemultimedia-arts deinstallieren dann revdep-rebuild (-X)

----------

## gentoo_usr

ist kdemultimedia nicht teil von kdelibs, also wird auf jeden fall installiert. Sprich wenn ich kdemultimedia deinstalliere dann kdelibs ohne arts flag installiere und dann "revdep-rebuild" durchführe, wird kdemultimedia installiert, da kdelibs aber wieder ohne "arts flag" installiert ist, gibt es wieder den Fehler !!! Oder seh ich das falsch ??!!

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

NEin, ist soweit ich weiß ein Teil von kdemultimedia-meta, und wenn du es ohne arts kompilierst und kdemultimedia-arts rauswirfst wird es auch nicht mehr gebaut.

Soweit ich weiß.

----------

## gentoo_usr

tja ich habs gerade so ausprobiert wie du beschrieben hast. Erst kdelibs installiert dann kdemulti deinstalliert. Beim "revdep-rebuild" installiert er dann erst "arts" und danach "kdemultimedia-arts" wobei er da abbricht mit der Fehlermeldung das "kdelibs" ohne "arts-flag" installiert ist....

Muss ich vielleicht noch weitere "arts" programme deinstallieren oder irgendwelche einstellungen löschen ???

P.S. revdep-rebuild -X , was bewirkt das X??

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du auch -artsd in der make.conf?

Das -X bewirkt, dass revdep nicht die exakte Version installiert, sondern die neueste verfügbare.

Tobi

----------

## gentoo_usr

jap... 

habe übrigens -arts und -artsd in der make.conf...

Ist das normal wenn ich "revdep-rebuild" durchführe, das dann trotzdem arts installiert wird ???

Ich hab hier mal meine make.conf, vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen...

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#LDFLAGS="-W1,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse"

#ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vga fbdev i810 vesa"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X qt3 qt4 kde alsa a52 aac -arts -artsd hal oss aiglx midi apm oss cdr ipw3945

dbus accessibility festival wifi gps openstreetmap avi kdm icons

dvd dvdr java jpeg mp3 mpeg pgg oggvorbis opengl png bluetooth irmc acpi apmqt unicode usb

truetype win32codecs pam xine nptl lm_sensor lirc mad mozilla screen fbcondecor

theora msn xvid v4l vcd spell mplayer 7zip man tetex"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distr$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks adpcm ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm"

```

vielen Dank

gentoo_usr

----------

## Vortex375

Mach das "-arts" wieder aus der make.conf raus und lass arts doch einfach drauf. Du machst dir gerade nur unnötig das Leben schwer...

Lass arts installiert und schalte ihn im Kontrollzentrum von KDE ab, dann hast du keine Scherereien mehr damit.

```
checking for snd_pcm_ioplug_create in -lasound... no
```

Hast du wirklich mal die alsa-Pakete neu installiert? Auch alsa-lib und alsa-headers? Falls ja, dann poste mal bitte, welche  Versionen du installiert hast.

----------

## schmidicom

Entschuldigt die Frage wenn es eine Dumme sein sollte   :Wink: 

aber was hat es das ganze hier mit arts zu tun wenn im Programm alsamixer keine Kanäle sichtbar sind?

Was mir hier eher auffällt ist das:

```
hda_codec: Unknown mode l for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS... 
```

Du hast doch sicher so ein HD Audio Teil auf deinem Mainboard? Ich habe auch so ein Teil und weiß noch das ich ebenfalls nichts als Ärger damit hatte.

Ich persönlich würde mal vorschlagen das du in deinem BIOS nachsiehst was es dort für Einstellungen zu diesem Sound-Chip gibt.

Denn ich bin der Meinung das unabhängig von arts das Programm alsamixer die verfügbaren Kanäle anzeigen sollte.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Entschuldigt die Frage wenn es eine Dumme sein sollte  
> 
> aber was hat es das ganze hier mit arts zu tun wenn im Programm alsamixer keine Kanäle sichtbar sind?
> 
> Was mir hier eher auffällt ist das:
> ...

 

nein, "hda_codec: Unknown mode l for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS... " sagt lediglich was darüber aus das der codec falsch angegeben worden ist welchen man mit modprobe snd-hda-intel model=xyz übergeben kann, den passenden kann man auch relativ leicht rausfinden, dazu steht einiges im wiki von alsa

mfg

----------

